# tvfreeload.com



## indebtedgal (7 Jul 2008)

Hi

Has any one used a website called tvfreeload.com or even heard of it. I want to download the latest episodes of desperate housewives as i miised them when they were on telly ( the few after the hurricane) and i think i can do it from this site, however there is a fee to sign up but i don't mind paying if i think it will work!!

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (7 Jul 2008)

You could also have a look at Channel4 on demand service, which has some free content (mostly a catch-up of programmes shown in the past week) and some fee-paying content which includes US drama.  Try www.channel4.com and follow the link to 4oD.

I've used the catch-up service a few times and it's not bad.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## extopia (7 Jul 2008)

tvfreeload.com is not a legal download site. See here.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

extopia said:


> tvfreeload.com is not a legal download site. See here.


Given that this seems to be the case I am closing this thread.


----------

